# Blown Head Gasket



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

WV_6MT_18 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I recently blew the head gasket in my 2013 1.8L 6MT. Quotes are averaging in the $1500 range to fix the head gasket but two shops have stated that they would recommend replacing the whole engine instead. The shops quoted $2-2200 for the engine and labor.
> 
> Would you recommend just going with the whole engine swap? Only one shop fully explained why they recommended an engine swap stating that the heads were most likely cracked due to how hot it got and the duration.


Buy a cheap endoscope (less than $20) and look at the pistons yourself. Also do a compression test on all cylinders.
If you do the rebuild yourself it is much cheaper. 

That said, if you cannot do it yourself, what are the miles on the used engine? I doubt for that price it is rebuilt. If they give you some type of warranty and the mileage is not to high, $700 is not bad.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Like 2-1/2days could get it repaired. But you'd need some mechanical know how.










Best thing going in your favour the 1.8l is a iron block aluminum head, so it may be a head instead of a whole unit.

And when the seals go in the oil cooler it can present itself as a blown gasket by having oil seep into the coolant


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Get a new motor.

Motors don't last long when water mixes with the oil. It's really not worth the expense and hassle of doing a head gasket. And hoping the bearings hold out. Bearings being the most common item that fails after water.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

If it’s a quality engine for 2,200 like a factory GM engine then I’d jump on a new engine. It’s not a huge price difference and with a new engine you get better warranty.


----------



## brodie29a (Feb 21, 2021)

i would go with a new engine especially if you have over 150k on it, the eco’s are nitrous for having weak side walls on the block. just like snowwy66 said once water gets inside it’s a ticking time bomb and why spend 1500 for a roll of the dice. i hate to see you put that money into a head replacement and 6 months later you have engine issues


----------

